# Rocky and Goodson Honda and younger women



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

Curious, the older guy on Goodson Honda commercials named Rocky (the owner), who are all the good looking blond younger women on his commercials and what is relationship with them?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the blonde is Misty Marlow - a former Ms. Rockwear for KLOL

she looks good, but the camera is very kind to her.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone remember when he had his wife and daughter on instead of some young hottie? Man, his wife didn't look happy at all! He probably divorced her and is now a single, rich old guy with stripper girlfriends. LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

They are just models from a modeling agency..I have met a few of them before.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

trodery said:


> They are just models from a modeling agency..I have met a few of them before.


Spoken from the guy with the bad back............


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

trodery said:


> They are just models from a modeling agency..I have met a few of them before.


Stop bragging.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Goodson Honda Commercial - Take Two!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Misty and Co. i.e First Class Models have done plenty of DU and CCA events....

jus incase you are wondering where you have seen her before

Tight Lines & Gig'eM
Cm3


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a test shoot at Goodson. Unknown if it will be on future ads.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWW MAAAAAAAAAAN !!!!!! I just lost it ! Barking dog woke me up and
now I see this ? I`ll never get back to sleep. Thanks a lot Grayfish.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Miss Rockware*

The traffic girl on Channel 2, Jennifer Reyna, was KLOL Miss Rockware 2003.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Jennifer Reyna is fine as frog hair!
I too have noticed the "models" with Rocky - they sure as heck aren't actresses!


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Remember h is commercial on KLOL back in the days, I remember the time Stevens and Pruitt called his cell phone and he was in a meeting, he was ******, that was hilarious... they had it on the air ..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The blonde chick on the Goodson ads used to also do a gig at a steakhouse not far from Hobby that is in an old house. They wait on you in skimpy outfits and try to sell raffle tickets while you eat. Don't ask how I know any of this but the steak was good! :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Somebody show Blake a picture of "Rocky".







LMBO, H/U


----------

